# Grumpy Petunia



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

About a week ago, my house pigeon Petunia broke one of her unfertilized eggs and it got stuck to her chest. I took it off of her very carefully, being careful to not pull her feathers or hurt her. Ever since then, my normally loving and cuddly pigeon has become VERY grumpy! Instead of cuddling into my hand like she normally would do, she pecks and roo coos and bites, holding onto my finger like she thinks she's a pit bull and shaking it all over the place! Is she grumpy because she thinks I stole her egg? Or did I hurt her?? I'm sure I didn't...why is my Petunia being so grumpy??????


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear Petunia is feeling grumpy.

Perhaps she is wondering where her egg went, or is annoyed about the whole ordeal. Does she have a mate?

PLEASE give her a substitute egg, like a plastic/dummy egg, so she can continue the process of incubation and get back in her routine. Also make sure she has enough calcium in her diet.

thank you.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Petunia could also be trying to convince you to sit on the nest so she can have a break. You have to share the duties, you know!!


----------



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

Maybe she DOES want me to sit on the nest! She doesn't have a mate (except me *sigh*) and does still have another egg in there that she's sitting on. Where do I find dummy eggs?? I checked the feed store which also sells pigeons and pigeon food, but they don't carry the eggs. Would Petsmart or Petco have them?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

You'll likely have to order the eggs from somewhere like Foys or Siegels online.

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-loft-nestbowls.html

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/155.html

Unless there's a pigeon supply store in your area

John


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Widgy Lover said:


> About a week ago, my house pigeon Petunia broke one of her unfertilized eggs and it got stuck to her chest. I took it off of her very carefully, being careful to not pull her feathers or hurt her. Ever since then, my normally loving and cuddly pigeon has become VERY grumpy! Instead of cuddling into my hand like she normally would do, she pecks and roo coos and bites, holding onto my finger like she thinks she's a pit bull and shaking it all over the place! Is she grumpy because she thinks I stole her egg? Or did I hurt her?? I'm sure I didn't...why is my Petunia being so grumpy??????


You really should get her some plastic eggs to sit on. I doubt that she would sit on one now, but have them for the next time she lays.
As far as the way she is acting, I doubt that you taking the egg has anything to do with it. I believe she's just being a pigeon. ALL of them aren't the cuddle bugs we'd like them to be. They all have their own personalities and we just have to live with however they show it.
I've got a bird here, not a house pigeon, but for the first year he would hardly allow me to even touch him. Then one day, all of the sudden, he decided I wasn't so bad and scary. I did absolutely nothing to cause him to change his mind. Now he's my little buddy. He loves a good fight and that's the interaction that I have with him, and that's fine with me.
Just gotta let Petunia be Petunia and love her no matter what.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Crafts stores sometimes have wooden or plastic eggs that would work.

Terry


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, sounds to me like she is just being a pigeon.

Even Junebug (one of my tamest pigeon companions) has its days.
Here are two very short videos. I took them a couple weeks back when I was cleaning cages.  Which is done daily or more. 

http://good-times.webshots.com/video/3002722150097997225GoSitN
and
http://good-times.webshots.com/video/3091151420097997225MhVoqs

The other one in with Junebug is Smudge. They get along, but haven't paired. I'm not sure if Junebug is a male or female. All of my pigeons seem to act this way at times. Some more often than others.

-Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Very cute videos, Hilly! Gosh! I have an African Grey parrot named Junebug and Junbug is my handle for NTN Trivia (or what used to be NTN).

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hilly, Junebug is just adorable. He acts like Scooter. Thanks for sharing. I'm SO glad that you got those two babies. I teared up when I saw him (or her)...


----------



## Widgy Lover (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, today she is still a bit on the grumpy side. What's funny is I decided to see if she is indeed upset I'm not "helping out" with her egg, lol. I laid my hand on it, and once I did that, she calmed right down, and started cuddling!! Although as soon as I took my hand off of it, she went right back to biting. So apparently she feels I'm just not doing my share of the egg sitting! I guess I'll just have to try to help out just a little bit more. *rolls eyes* I have to admit, it did make me giggle!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Widgy Lover said:


> Well, today she is still a bit on the grumpy side. What's funny is I decided to see if she is indeed upset I'm not "helping out" with her egg, lol. I laid my hand on it, and once I did that, she calmed right down, and started cuddling!! Although as soon as I took my hand off of it, she went right back to biting. So apparently she feels I'm just not doing my share of the egg sitting! I guess I'll just have to try to help out just a little bit more. *rolls eyes* I have to admit, it did make me giggle!!


You really must get with the program.!!! Those eggs are IMPORTANT!! Didn't you KNOW THAT??? 
That's pretty cute............and sweet.


----------

